# allergy test results



## lily (May 16, 2011)

after 12 months of annie itching a friend told me about a holistic hair test ,i got the results back and the damage to her system has been caused by innoculations which i guessed anyway,shes allergic to chicken,goat,egg,garlic,cheese,tuna,these are the food stuffs which she can live without also shes allergic to wool,dustmite,some grasses,gold,diesel ,down,and dog!!!!,all in all its not too bad ,hes sent me a bottle of meds to give her for 6 weeks ,her itching did improve before i started the drops but 6 days into giving her the drops shes gone into hyper itch i phoned the man who did the test and he said its normal for this to happen and that she is detoxing all the nasties from vacs,have to say ive seen an improvement in her eye boogers which he says is a good sign,so im hopefull that i will have an itch free dog soon,oh and i pulled up all the carpets in the lounges and hallway ,didnt tell my old man i was doing this so you can imagine what he said :shocked::shocked:was an understatement !!,karen


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Did you order this test or go to a holistic vet to have it done? If you dont mind me asking how much was it? I hope you start to see some results soon


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I was going to ask the same questions...very interested. We had extensive allergy tests conducted by a traditional vet done on Yogi.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> Did you order this test or go to a holistic vet to have it done? If you dont mind me asking how much was it? I hope you start to see some results soon


i sent hair sample,the chap is harley street trained,it cost 25.00 english pounds and that included the meds,i have spoken to him and he does testing for people outside the uk for 35.00 english pounds which also includes meds and postage which is very cheap heres his website http://www.holisticremediesuk.co.uk/hairanalysis.htm,he is so helpful and will answer any questions,im very pleased with the price and the information he has given me,to have a dog tested here by a vet is up to 400.00 english pounds and they only test for 64 things bit of a con really,this guy tests for if i can remember correctly around 300,karen


----------

